

Ask HN: Your favorite open source applications/softwares? - anujkk

Which open source applications you love the most?
======
LarryMade
Ubuntu, Inkscape, LibreOffice, GIMP, Thunderbird, Rhythmbox, Scribus, PHP,
MySQL, K3b, Audacity, Phoenix Firestorm (SecondLife/OpenSim Client), Dokuwiki

Also - switching IDEs, was Quanta Plus, but am leaning toward Aptana - which
is based on Eclipse

------
dholowiski
How about Apache? I use it every day!

------
bmelton
Python. Nginx. Ubuntu. Android. Eclipse. TrueCrypt. Gzip. OpenSSH. PuTTY.

------
gary__
Chromium and XMind.

------
thiagofm
windows

~~~
pestaa
How does "windows" qualify as an open source application? Certainly not as
Microsoft(R) Windows(TM) I suppose.

~~~
bmelton
I suppose it depends on how you define 'open source', but Windows has released
the source to those willing to sign an NDA and all that.

I know a few people with copies.

~~~
dholowiski
No matter how you define open source, windows isn't it. At the best, it's been
called 'shared source' in the cases you mentioned, but that is a long way from
open source.

~~~
bmelton
I agree, I was just trying to give the OP the benefit of the doubt.

